# Metal fans, come share in the love!



## Nyaricus (May 11, 2006)

So, who here likes metal? Nu, Power, Black, Gothic, Thrash, Classic, Metalcore, et al. Who's your favourite band, your favourite song, your favourite concert, etc? How did you get into metal and the metal scene? 

Let's just chat about metal 

------

For me, I like a lot fo the newer metal. Mainly, this is a product of my enviroment - I've never been exposed to Classic Metal (Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, etc) but I am quite familiar with post-1990 metal.

My favourite major bands are: Bloodsimple, Burn The Priest (that's proto-Lamb of God for you music buffs), Children of Bodom, Coal Chamber, Crossbreed, The Crown, Demon Hunter, Disturbed, Dope, Dry Kill Logic, Flaw, Godsmack, Gorgoroth, Killswitch Engage, KoRn, Lamb of God, Marilyn Manson, Motograter, MuDvAyNe, Mushroomhead, Otep, A Perfect Circle, Rammstein, Rhapsody, Shadows Fall, Skinlab, SkipKnoT, Static-X and System of a Down.

For local Metal, I like: Annelid (RIP), Children of Tragedy, dreadnaut, Figure Four, JAW, Loco (RIP), Port Amoral and Still Village.

I initially got my first taste of metal and/or rock in grade 6 when my friend introduced me to Limp Bizkit and Linkin Park. From there, in Grade 8 I bought quite a few CDs with Christmas money, including Mudvayne, Disturbed, Godsmack and SOAD. I was more into the rock scene at this point, but I was progressively getting heavier in my taste of music. I bought the CD IOWA (by Slipknot) off of a guy from school but didn't like it and sold it quickly. Grade 9 I was getting into Linkin Park again as they had released a new album which was AWESOME (at the time ). 

Grade 10 rolled around and I was getting full into metal. Went to my first concert which was for a (Christian) Rap-Rock group named Thousand Foot Krutch (similar to Linkin Park in many ways). At this point in time, I was a "Nu Metal ONLY" metalhead, and I was more than a bit jaded about my musical taste. That summer I went and saw Finger Eleven in concert, which was another awesome concert (although again not really metal).

Grade 11 came and I was getting into some different metal, more thrashy and blackened. Dry Kill Logic and Lamb of God were introduced to me, as well as Killswitch Engage. I was totally into Mudvaynes new album which was commng up and I was seeing a few local shows.

Grade 12 is and has been the best year for me. I am getting into all sorts of metal sub-genres through a co-worker who is in a band and I lost a lotof my jaded veiws of other metal. Still not into Classic Metal though. However, Metalcore, Thrash, Black and Power Metal are all genres which I am really getting into now. Children of Bodom are a wicked Hybrid of Black and Power metal and I can't say enough of them. Thrash is for Lamb of God, Shadows Fall and Killswitch Engage, all of whom I am so into right now, and finally Metalcore, which I was introduced to by a guy who used to be into metal, then Metalcore (which is a metal/punk hybrid) and now mostly punk. 

This year has been possibly the best of my life. So manygood things have been happening, especially since I've been going to so many shows as of late and getting into the local music scene.

---

So, how about you folks? Nightfall, you and I had some banter going on in that pre-crash PHB2 thread, so I'd love to hear from you, among the otehr EN Worlders


----------



## Shadowbane2 (May 11, 2006)

I've never really gone past 1981 for music, though the early stuff is excellent.

Deep Purple was one of the first (1967) and is still around. Best stuff is 1970-1973. Machine head is in '72, so was Made in Japan, both some of their greatest stuff.

Black Sabbath was good, though they began to slow down after 1975. Just get the Paranoid album. It has most of their hits.

Rush, though technically not Metal, formed the basis for most 80's bands. They were Metallica's main inspiration. After '81, though, the stopped being Prog rock and assimilated into the world of 80's pop bands. Now they sound like Grunge.

Led Zeppelin is also metal, though I don't really like them all that much.

That's all for now.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 11, 2006)

lol, so we both gree then that there wasnt anything worthwhile in the '80s, right?


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 11, 2006)

I like some of A Perfect Circle's stuff, but I wouldn't have thought of them as metal of any kind. . . are they really? I'm not trying to be difficult (that comes naturally, hur hur) - I just don't know very much about music subcategories and where to assign them. I always get the impression that as time goes by, the classifications blur more and more.

But anyway, I do like some metal, yeh. One of my good non-roleplaying friends, a 'black metal' drummer (who is a freakin' awesomely talented bastard, at that), has convinced me to listen to some pretty strange (to my ears) music over the years.


----------



## Mark Hope (May 11, 2006)

*Bang that head that doesn't bang*

Mmmmm.... metal....

I have a pretty diverse taste in music but metal is my first love.  You really can't beat loud guitars, crushing bass and a thundering beat.  I discovered hard rock and metal back in 1982 with _Dirty Deeds_ by AC/DC and _Number of the Beast_ by Iron Maiden.  I was heavily into Maiden, Judas Priest, Saxon and other British metal back in those days.  From there I developed a real taste for Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Testament, Metal Church, Exodus and Slayer - the gods of thrash.  Other faves from this time are Queensryche, Sabbat, Skyclad and Living Colour.  I'm also quite fond of the classics like Led Zeppelin, Rush, Black Sabbath and the like, but never bought loads of their stuff.  Van Halen and early Motley Crue were kinda cool too, but they were about as far as I went with that kind of softer stuff.

In the early 90s I was in a doom metal band called Creepmime.  We recorded a couple of cds, toured quite a bit in Europe and then disappeared in a blaze of obscurity.  Good times, though, especially playing with genre-masters Death on our third or fourth show and doing a mini-tour with Cynic.

Since then I have gotten heavily into Tool (haven't bought the new album yet - gonna treat myself to it when I go on vacation to the USA next week), Perfect Circle, Opeth and Static-X.  Disturbed are pretty damn cool as well.  I gotta say, though, that nu-metal doesn't really do anything for me.  I just don't feel that fire when I listen to it.  Oh well.

Those would be the highlights, I suppose.  I could add a whole slew of other bands into the list that I bought one album from here or there.  As time goes on, though, I get more and more selective, so my preference is to only list those bands that I really can't do without.  All the dozens and dozens of others?  Meh, take 'em or leave 'em really.

These days, my kids are listening to Iron Maiden quite a bit.  It's a pretty strange feeling to hear _Number of the Beast_ coming from my 8 year old boy's bedroom.  The circle is complete ...



What else do I listen to when I'm not listening to metal?  Faith No More (couldn't decide if they're metal - don't think so), Nine Inch Nails (I am an absurdly obsessive fan of these guys), Depeche Mode, Bjork, Leftfield, The Cure, Tricky, The Pixies, Jane's Addiction, Smashing Pumpkins and, oddly, huge amounts of Goa Trance.


----------



## gray stranger (May 11, 2006)

I'm not really 'in to' metal, but I'll gladly listen to Rammstein or system of a down

I used to be a linkin park fan (before the rest) but when they became awfully commercial I ditched the music

I also like Kyuss, I dunno which genre that exactly is, but I like it 

and shadowbane2, does deep purple count as metal?    that really surprises me, it seems more like, uhm, early rock   

My non-metal music taste is very broad and in fact I'll listen to anything except: Hardcore 'gabba' music (very popular here in holland  :\ ) and hiphop, Which I used to listen alot but now despise


----------



## Dog Moon (May 11, 2006)

I used to be WAY into that kind of stuff and though I still listen to it, I've branched out greatly and haven't kept up with much of the new stuff.  Too much time watching Anime has gotten me into that genre of music and when I found a website with free video game remixes, I think I pretty much left behind the metal and rock except for what I own from a LONG time ago.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 11, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> lol, so we both gree then that there wasnt anything worthwhile in the '80s, right?




Oh c'mon, GnR was in the 80's....at least the first 2 albums were.  "Welcome to the Jungle" is a great song, but "Rocket Queen" is my fav off of Appetite.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 11, 2006)

I tend towards the strange stuff - Europower Metal or Progressive Metal; although I like some of the classics and I enjoy the 80's Hair Metal.

Favorite Metal Bands:
Iron Maiden
Ayeron  (And Star One)
Rhapsody
Stratovarius
Marc Boals 
Ring Of Fire
Twisted Sister
Motley Crue (the first 4 or 5 albums)


----------



## Starman (May 11, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> lol, so we both gree then that there wasnt anything worthwhile in the '80s, right?




Them's just fightin' words. I'll put Metallica, GnR, Iron Maiden, and AC/DC against any of the bands you mentioned.


----------



## Gunslinger (May 12, 2006)

Korn, Disturbed, Godsmack, Mudvayne, Rammstein, Tool, Metallica, Black Sabbeth, Pantera, System of a Down, Slayer, Megadeath, Def Leppard, Anthrax, Spineshank, Arch Enemy, Sevendust, and Ra are most of my favorites.

If you are into somewhat cleaner sounding metal with awesome vocals (not shouting and growling) check out songs like "Beautiful", "Enemy", "Trust", and "Black" by Sevendust, or "Sky", "Only", "High Sensivity", and "Rectifier" by Ra.  Both bands are relatively unknown (especially Ra) but they both sound amazing.  Lajon Witherspoon (of Sevendust) definitely has one of the greatest voices in metal today.  If you only check out one of the songs I've listed, make it "Beautiful" or "Trust" by Sevendust.  I doubt you'll be dissappointed.


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> So, who here likes metal?




*Here!*

Raises fist in Triumph!

Godsmack [check]

KoRn [check]

Rammstein [check]

System of a Down [check]

Some of my favorites...

Staind
Savatage
Queensryche
Motley Crue
Metallica
Led Zeppelin
Black Sabbath

Plus, I really like this band, which isn't technically metal, but...

*ApocalypticA*

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2006)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> Korn, Disturbed, Godsmack, Mudvayne, Rammstein, Tool, Metallica, Black Sabbeth, Pantera, System of a Down, Slayer, Megadeath, *Def Leppard*, Anthrax, Spineshank, Arch Enemy, Sevendust, and Ra are most of my favorites.




Is Def Leppard considered Metal? If so then I vote for that too. Plus, I would think that if Def Lepp counts then so should *The Cult* and other hard rock bands like *AC/DC*, which I've never really considered to be metal.

Hmm, where does metal end and hard rock begin?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Gunslinger (May 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Is Def Leppard considered Metal? If so then I vote for that too. Plus, I would think that if Def Lepp counts then so should *The Cult* and other hard rock bands like *AC/DC*, which I've never really considered to be metal.
> 
> Hmm, where does metal end and hard rock begin?
> 
> ...




There's an awfully blurry line between hard rock and metal.  Groups like AC/DC, Def Leppard, and even G&R fall into a sort of in-between spot that isn't clearly defined by either genre.


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2006)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> There's an awfully blurry line between hard rock and metal.  Groups like AC/DC, Def Leppard, and even G&R fall into a sort of in-between spot that isn't clearly defined by either genre.




And that's how I see it. Metal is one step over, while hard rock is just on the edge. The bands that live in between are "on the edge", and make some of the best music in the world. Metallica started over the edge but have climbed back to be just on that jagged edge.

Def Lepp has backed off a lot, over the last while. GnR is, well, we'll see if they ever put out a new album. I think Motley Crue is the best band living on the very edge, right now. They're doing it all.

*Question:* Where would Van Halen be?

I definitely consider them hard rock, but I don't think they've ever come close to being metal. Aerosmith is more metal than Van Halen, IMO.

As you said, the line blurs and we reap the benefits.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 12, 2006)

System of A Down? Please - they suck as hard as Rage Against the Machine.

And nothing good came out of the 80s - I suggest you put you pants in park junior!

How about Queensryche, Metallica, Guns and Roses, Anthrax, TNT, Zebra, Malmsteen, Judas Priest (ok so they were a hold over from the 70s, but who's counting), Maiden, shall I go on.

If it wasn't for the 80s, metal would have died, as it was, we stuck with all the CRAP that's coming out now, If it wasn't for Mudvayne, there wouldn't be any good new metal.  Something to remember, just because hair bands were big in the 80s, at least you could hear metal on the radio, don't really hear it alot anymore....


----------



## Nyaricus (May 12, 2006)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> I like some of A Perfect Circle's stuff, but I wouldn't have thought of them as metal of any kind. . . are they really? I'm not trying to be difficult (that comes naturally, hur hur) - I just don't know very much about music subcategories and where to assign them. I always get the impression that as time goes by, the classifications blur more and more.



I consider A Perfect Circle to be a part of either the Prog Rock and SLeavy Metal sub-genre. I think I've pretty much coined that term myself, but basically it comes down to a song being Slow and Heavy. Their remix of 'Pet', alled 'Counting Bodies Like SHeep to the Rhythym of the Wardrums' is a pretty good example of their SLeavy Metal style. However, they do break out into other genres quite a bit too. I think they (along with SOAD in many cases) fall into prog rock more than metal, but it's all subjective I guess.

As for classifications, they are getting mroe and mroe blurred... or perhaps there are simply so many new sub-genres nowadays along with such a larger swath of exposure that, basically, one 'can't see the forest for the trees'. IOW, there are too many bands trying out too many new thigns that we can't even hope to immediatly classify them all just yet.




			
				Starman said:
			
		

> Them's just fightin' words. I'll put Metallica, GnR, Iron Maiden, and AC/DC against any of the bands you mentioned.



I was speaking in jest (looking back my wording does seem a little confrotational, so apollogies) and sice, as I said, I am not really all that familiar with Metal that's pre-'90s, I really can't say anything to that statement. Glad to see we at least have another red-blooded metal fan on the boards though  



			
				Gunslinger said:
			
		

> If you are into somewhat cleaner sounding metal with awesome vocals (not shouting and growling) check out songs like "Beautiful", "Enemy", "Trust", and "Black" by Sevendust, or "Sky", "Only", "High Sensivity", and "Rectifier" by Ra. Both bands are relatively unknown (especially Ra) but they both sound amazing. Lajon Witherspoon (of Sevendust) definitely has one of the greatest voices in metal today. If you only check out one of the songs I've listed, make it "Beautiful" or "Trust" by Sevendust. I doubt you'll be dissappointed.



 Sevendust gets a bit of airplay at Freq 107 here in Winnipeg (it's an alt. rock station), but I'll be sure and DL those songs and a couple by Ra too. If I like it, you may have just helped them pay the electricity bill   



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Aerosmith is more metal than [not important]



Aerosmith, though I've only ever heard that one song for that space movie, has never been, while either watching TV or in music discussions with friends, ever been called metal by anyone I know of. Hard Rock? Probably. Metal? Sincerely, highly doubt it.



			
				Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> System of A Down? Please - they suck as hard as Rage Against the Machine.



 Hey now, I said this is a metal LOVE thread dude, no need to come in swingin'  That said, I saw SOAD when they came to the 'peg last September, adn they blew me right away. Awesome, awesome concert - too bad they didn't sing 'Spiders' or 'BOOM!' though :\



			
				Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for Mudvayne, there wouldn't be any good new metal. Something to remember, just because hair bands were big in the 80s, at least you could hear metal on the radio, don't really hear it alot anymore....



Mudvayne is tied for my favourite metal band. Such an awesome, crazy set of guys  My favourite song is 'World So Cold' - how about you? As for metla on the radio, I think that it's dependant on where you live. Here in Winnipeg, we have 92 City FM, which plays Old Rock, Power 97, which is a Metallica Fanboy Station (tm), and my weapon of choice, Freq 107, an indie station which has a huge variety of new and alt. rock, as well as a Saturday night show which plays for 6 or 8 hours and is pure metal, as well as a sunday-night show which is punk (runs about 4 hours, and I never listen to it as I'm not a punk fan). So here in Winnipeg I have 3 stations with a good smattering of rock and metal all over the place. I personally never haev a problem of finding somethign to listen (that is, if my 100+ hours of music on my computer faisl me  ).

----

Anyways, I'm glad to see all the metal lovin' happening here 

P.S. for those who have no idea what I am talking about when I say SLeavy Metal, download anything by a band named Flaw. They are the epitome of SLeavy metal, even if I don't like all their songs - they pretty much are the best example of the genre. I can give others too, if there are any requests.


----------



## danbuter (May 12, 2006)

I am a Metal fan.
Favorite bands: Judas Priest, Metallica (up to And Justice For All), Megadeth, Iron Maiden, and Slayer.


----------



## danbuter (May 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, if the lead singer sounds like he's clearing his throat and can't sing a word, the band isn't good. Maybe instrumentally it is, but if the lead singer can't sing...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 12, 2006)

I love metal! Both old and new. I used to be really into Mudvayne, KoRn, and some other new bands, but within the last couple years I've been listening to Iron Maiden, older Metallica, BOC, and some other 80's (or whenever) bands. I also LOVE power metal! Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Stratovarius, etc.


----------



## Gunslinger (May 12, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Sevendust gets a bit of airplay at Freq 107 here in Winnipeg (it's an alt. rock station), but I'll be sure and DL those songs and a couple by Ra too. If I like it, you may have just helped them pay the electricity bill




Cool, let us know what you think.   

Sevendust has 4-5 albums, although from what I hear their newest album ("Next") isn't all that great.  Ra has two ablums out so far: "From One" and  "Duality".  I don't like "Duality" much, but their first album is great.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 12, 2006)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> Cool, let us know what you think.
> 
> Sevendust has 4-5 albums, although from what I hear their newest album ("Next") isn't all that great.  Ra has two ablums out so far: "From One" and  "Duality".  I don't like "Duality" much, but their first album is great.



For sure, I'll just ahve to see how hard they are to find 

Thanks for the opinions 



			
				John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I also LOVE power metal! Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Stratovarius, etc.



 I also am loving Power Metal, and introduced my players to it during a D&D game. I now have a ravid following of Rhapsody in my group and in my highschool 

Children of Bodom, being a Melodic Black/Power Metal hybrid, is also really, really awesome. 'Follow the Reaper' is an amazing song, FYI.


----------



## Shadowbane2 (May 13, 2006)

gray stranger said:
			
		

> and shadowbane2, does deep purple count as metal?    that really surprises me, it seems more like, uhm, early rock




Metal is easily identified by two charictaristics:

1. Guitar Power Cords

2. Heavy emphasis on drums

Deep Purple was one of the first bands to feature both of these.

Just listen too the following albums:
Machine Head
Fireball
In Rock

Early Rock: Elvis, Beetles, Rolling Stones. *Not* Deep Purple.



			
				Nyaricus said:
			
		

> lol, so we both gree then that there wasnt anything worthwhile in the '80s, right?




More or less. Early Metallica is good. I think Slayer might have been the 80s too. I guess what I meant was that good rock/metal isn't quite as consistant after "Moving Pictures" (1981)


----------



## rbingham2000 (May 14, 2006)

My metal tastes run the gamut from classic (Black Sabbath, Ozzy, old-school Metallica, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden), 80s hair (Motley Crue, Def Leppard, Poison), 90s grunge (new Metallica, Nirvana, Offspring), and some of the turn-of-the-century stuff such as Disturbed, Rammstein (Du Hast and Feuer Frei are my favorites from that band), System of a Down and others.

My Internet experience has also introduced me to Power Metal, with such acts as Blind Guardian, Nightwish, Manowar and Dragonforce.


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2006)

I'm a bit old school (born in 69 ) I grew up on AC / DC and got into GNR and the Crew. Some Skid Row also.

Recently I have been listening to a lot of Drowning pool.  Got hooked into them through movie soundtracks and of all things- wrestling soundtracks. :\


----------



## Nyaricus (May 15, 2006)

rbingham2000 said:
			
		

> My metal tastes run the gamut from classic (Black Sabbath, Ozzy, old-school Metallica, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden), 80s hair (Motley Crue, Def Leppard, Poison), 90s grunge (new Metallica, Nirvana, Offspring), and some of the turn-of-the-century stuff such as Disturbed, Rammstein (Du Hast and Feuer Frei are my favorites from that band), System of a Down and others.
> 
> My Internet experience has also introduced me to Power Metal, with such acts as Blind Guardian, Nightwish, Manowar and Dragonforce.



I also love Rammstein  Personally, my absolute favourites at: Mein Hertz Brent, Feuer Frei!, Moskau, Stein Um Stein, Rosenrot, Spring, Engel and Spiel Mit Mirr. I find their slower songs are some of their better ones, but I like all of their styles. So good all-around though 

However, some really messed up lyrics (I'll let some of you more adventurous ones figure out the translations for Spiel Mit Mirr or Zwitter) 

P.S. 'The Gods Made Heavy Metal' is the only Manowar song I like, but damned if it isn't awesome


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 15, 2006)

Weisses Fliesch is worse     

And I'll pit "So What?" against any Rammstein for crazy vileness. But Rammstein's still darn vile.

EDIT: I love 'em anyways


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2006)

mmmMMMMMmmmm...._METAL_!  Its my favorite form of music, and comprises the bulk of my 4000+ CD collection.

In my collection I have the following metal/rock bands (not a comprehensive list, no particular order):

Godflesh, Black Sabbath, Testament, Metallica, Korn, Judas Priest, Kyuss, Queens of the Stone Age, Iron Maiden, Sevendust, GnR, Helmet, Helloween, Cult, Living Colour, Tool, Whitesnake, Vandenburg, Vinnie Vincent Invasion, Malmsteen, Satriani, Vai, Montrose, AC/DC, Motley Crue, Ratt, Helios Creed, Jane's Addiction, RHCP, Van Halen, Velvet Revolver, Rainbow, Slayer, Queen, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam, Course of Empire, KISS, Mother Love Bone, DIO, Megadeth, Metal Church, Faster Pussycat, Bang Tango, Dream Theater, Deep Purple, Rush, Vain, Bulletboys, Bodycount, Mordred, Queensryche, Rage Against the Machine, Alter Bridge, Audioslave, Zebra, Anthrax & King Diamond.

I could go on...but not before I also confess to loving Duran Duran.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2006)

I saw Faster Pussycat at concert 2-3 years ago.   Not sure what to make of them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 17, 2006)

Faster Pussycat of 2-3 years ago is NOTHING compared to Faster Pussycat of 17 or so years ago.

Then, they were playing a festival show in San Antonio on the second stage, and motivated the crowd to get _just_ rowdy enough to make the cops shut 'em down.  (In all honesty, the cops overreacted, but still...)


----------



## dragonhead (May 17, 2006)

My favorite metal group is Riot, and i agree with thunderfoot with the no music would be here if it wasnt for the oldies but goodies.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 17, 2006)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Weisses Fliesch is worse



just had to check that one out (like the song, never checked the translated lyrics for it) and yeah, pretty bad. Stein Um Stein is, frankly, more disturbing - I mean, c'mon, saying you're going to take your love and put her into the foundation of a house and build it up around her stone by stone is just a _little_ creepy. Really aweseom song though - reminds of of 'Purity' by Slipknot, which is my favourite song by them 



			
				John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> And I'll pit "So What?" against any Rammstein for crazy vileness. But Rammstein's still darn vile.



I don't listen to them, but I hear that GWAR could kick alotta butt in this area of vileness. Yick.



			
				John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> EDIT: I love 'em anyways



'atta boy


----------



## Dog Moon (May 18, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I also love Rammstein  Personally, my absolute favourites at: Mein Hertz Brent, Feuer Frei!, Moskau, Stein Um Stein, Rosenrot, Spring, Engel and Spiel Mit Mirr. I find their slower songs are some of their better ones, but I like all of their styles. So good all-around though
> 
> However, some really messed up lyrics (I'll let some of you more adventurous ones figure out the translations for Spiel Mit Mirr or Zwitter)




I just heard a song recently by them call Te Quiero Punta [I THINK, though I might have spelled them wrong].  Hearing Rammstein sing in Spanish is just weird.

I like Du Hast as well, though it's not my favorite.  Just the first song of theirs I've ever heard.  I've been in a total Rammstein mood recently and have listened to them a LOT.  Had they been in English, I think I could prolly sing them by heart by now.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 18, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I just heard a song recently by them call Te Quiero Punta [I THINK, though I might have spelled them wrong].  Hearing Rammstein sing in Spanish is just weird.
> 
> I like Du Hast as well, though it's not my favorite.  Just the first song of theirs I've ever heard.  I've been in a total Rammstein mood recently and have listened to them a LOT.  Had they been in English, I think I could prolly sing them by heart by now.



Close - Te Quiero Puta is it's proper name - and I'd have to say that it threw me off the first time as well. Of course, Amerika is an English/German song of which I hadn't beenaware of until I bought the CD 'Reise Reise' so hearing him sing in English was like *jawdrop*

Of course, anyone in Europe knows about 3 languages - it's all so close there. Lucky bums...

>>>Actually my friend and I were talking about Rammstein last week and he was saying that DU Hast has to be one of the the dumbest, coolest singles out there by any metal band. How many english-speaking bands could get away with singing over and over again "you. you hate. you hate me." and making it actually sound _good_? Not many.

I have to agree with you though - not one of my favourites, for some reason.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 18, 2006)

The hardest I'll get into metal is some of the (IMO) borderline prog metal stuff like Queensryche and Dream Theater.

A Perfect Circle is definitely not metal.  They fall somewhere into the rock category... I'd either go with alt rock or prog rock.


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 18, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> A Perfect Circle is definitely not metal.  They fall somewhere into the rock category... I'd either go with alt rock or prog rock.



That's pretty much what I was thinking, and I'd say alt over prog (with the latter being represnted by such bands as the forementioned Dream Theater, and King Crimson et al), but as I said before, I find the ever-increasing proliferation of subgenres etc. a bit bewildering at times.

And MJK's other band Tool, I'd say was more hard rock (or something like it); not metal either.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 18, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> >>>Actually my friend and I were talking about Rammstein last week and he was saying that DU Hast has to be one of the the dumbest, coolest singles out there by any metal band. How many english-speaking bands could get away with singing over and over again "you. you hate. you hate me." and making it actually sound _good_? Not many.




I hated that song when I thought it was just "You. You hate. You hate me." Then I read the lyrics, noticed some stuff I'd been missing, and discovered that it's a song about a man about to be married running away at the alter! 

Even that's not the silliest. The chorus to "Sonne" is, I kid you not, "One, here comes the sun. Two, here comes the sun. Three, it's the brightest star in the sky. Four, here comes the sun."


By the by, "So What" isn't a band, it's a song by some old punk band called The Anti-Nowhere League that Metallica covered on Garage. Here are the lyrics, which are (as I mentioned) pretty darn vile


----------



## Dog Moon (May 18, 2006)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I hated that song when I thought it was just "You. You hate. You hate me." Then I read the lyrics, noticed some stuff I'd been missing, and discovered that it's a song about a man about to be married running away at the alter!




The whole repetetive words thing is kind of annoying, but I do like the sound.  Although on the plus side just being able to sing 'Du Hast' means you know like 1/3rd the lyrics of the song.  
How many songs can you say THAT about [ignoring techno/trance]?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 18, 2006)

I'm a little dissapointed with the youngbloods releasing albums these days...  I've bought stuff like Shadowsfall, Lamb of God, In Flames and the recently released "Masters of Horror" CD that all came highly reccomended...and found that while the guys playing the instruments are pretty competent, the vocalists generally SUCK.

Its one thing to do "primal scream" vox like Max Cavalera does over Sepultura and Soulfly tunes, or the heavy grinding industrial metal of Godflesh, and another thing entirely to do them over highly techincal guitar work.  The amalgam is jarring, to say the least.

Then there's Early Man.  The songs and vocalist sound so much like N.I.B.-era Black Sabbath it isn't funny...except that Ozzy holds a tune much better.  While at times the lead singer channels Ozzy perfectly, there are too many times he sounds like Ozzy at his drunken, drugged out, off-pitch worst.

I can get around the occassional crappy vocalist.  I like Bob Dylan & Tom Petty despite their weak voices, and have always admired Neil Young...for his compositions & guitar work.

But its like most of these new guys couldn't hit a note with a shotgun...or club...

Shouting like that ≠ talent.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 18, 2006)

Heh. A big day for heavy metal. The finnish metal band  Lordy made it to the Eurovision finals.


----------



## gray stranger (May 18, 2006)

ooh, I heard about that, weren't those the guys with the big monsterlike suits
I'll get a pic, just wait a sec







nice


----------



## S. Baldrick (May 18, 2006)

Rush (My favorite band of all time)
Black Sabbath (Te first band to take rock and roll and make it EVIL)
Iron Maiden (Thinking man’s heavy metal)
The Blue Oyster Cult (One of the bands that helped define the term “Heavy Metal”)
Led Zeppelin (the god fathers of heavy metal)
Deep Purple (Machine Head.  Need I say more?)
Dio (One of the greatest voices in the genre)
Queensryche (Heavy metal meets opera)
Judas Priest (Another defining heavy metal band)
Motley Crue (Alice Cooper meets the Sex Pistols)
Metallica (Metal gods at one time)
Guns and Roses (The band that should have been the next Rolling Stones.  Axel Rose could have been the next Robert Plant or the next Mick Jagger but unfortunately, he decided to be himself) 
I'm sure there are many others.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 19, 2006)

gray stranger said:
			
		

> ooh, I heard about that, weren't those the guys with the big monsterlike suits
> I'll get a pic, just wait a sec
> 
> 
> ...



Left > Right: Illithid Lich so old his tentacles fell off, a Wight, a Half-ogre fiendish dragonslayer, a Vampire and a mummy.

Yeesh, 3/5 band members are undead? How... unoriginal


----------



## Nyaricus (May 19, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I'm a little dissapointed with the youngbloods releasing albums these days...  I've bought stuff like Shadowsfall, Lamb of God, In Flames and the recently released "Masters of Horror" CD that all came highly reccomended...and found that while the guys playing the instruments are pretty competent, the vocalists generally SUCK.



You know, I got a friend who likes... Metallica, Linkin Park, Godsmack and a buch of toerh ands like that (and some punk stuff too) and he HATES Lamb of God. Says the vocals suck.

Funny thng was, this time last year, I thought the same thing too. Couldn't understand a damned thing. Then, I started reading lyrics (which are amazing, BTW, even if you don't like his vocal style) and a little over a year later they are my favourite band. Lamb of God is, in my opinion, an amazing band which proclaims they hate nu metal, and yet are helping to lead another revitalization in metal (according to a ... revolver magaine(?) last year). Everything they play meshes so well together, and I think they are so incrediably talented.

Of course, it's all a matter of opinion and style-choice - I just personally think they are frickin' wicked like none other


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2006)

I'm still not sold on LoG's vocals, but they (and a lot of the new bands) have killer axemen, so the revival is well deserved, as is recognizing their importance in helping lead it.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 19, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Shouting like that ≠ talent.




Ahhh, but screeching does mean talent for emo...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2006)

IM(not so)HO, while technically an alterna-rock band, A Perfect Circle's first single from _Mer de Noms_, "Judith" was as good a "near metal" song as you're likely to hear, at least in terms of compositional virtuosity and vocals, even if its not your particular taste.

Its too bad most of the rest of the band's stuff is so lame. :\


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 19, 2006)

Have just put my money down for Lordi to win the Eurovision song contest. Would be a turn up for the books


----------



## dragonhead (May 19, 2006)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> Rush (m favorite band of all time)




Though not cosidered heavy Metal, they are the best band of all time. My favorite song being a tie between trees, yyz, and the manhatten project. And to all of the metal rockers out there, vh1 is having a tribute to metal month, check it out.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 19, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I'm still not sold on LoG's vocals, but they (and a lot of the new bands) have killer axemen, so the revival is well deserved, as is recognizing their importance in helping lead it.



I'd have to agree with you on both counts. It's funny, actually: on thier DvD 'Killadelphia', the guitarists reveal they have staring contests on stage to see who will mess up first  I thought that was amusing


----------



## Panthanas (May 20, 2006)

I like the metal as well.  Too many bands to name.  Old school metal is good and a large portion of the new music is as well.  At least in my humble (not really) opinion.




			
				Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> System of A Down? Please - they suck as hard as Rage Against the Machine.




Ouch.  To each his own, but both of these bands are, again in my humble (not really) opinion, phenomenal, amazing and, dare I say, spectacular!

Just out of curiosity, how do you feel about Audioslave?


Anyway, throw my vote in for metal!  Throw up your devil horns!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 20, 2006)

SOAD?  Thumbs Up.

RATM?  Thumbs Up.

Audioslave?  Thumbs Up.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2006)

Ahhhh, Audioslave.  'Like a Stone' is one of my favs.

I used to LOVE RATM, but somewhere I got tired of them.  I remember when my friends and I heard 'rally round your family with a pocket full of shells' and we each heard that line completely different and 'argued' about who was correct.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 20, 2006)

Ahhh...the wonderful world of indecipherable lyrics!

I remember when KISS released a song my buddy and I _thought_ was "We Want Money."  We loved that chorus and applauded them for their honesty...until his girlfriend (a freelancer for *Kerrang!* magazine) corrected us by telling us it was "Read My Body."  

And of course, there's Jimi Hendrix's immortal "'Scuse me while I kiss this guy..."


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 20, 2006)

Panthanas said:
			
		

> I like the metal as well.  Too many bands to name.  Old school metal is good and a large portion of the new music is as well.  At least in my humble (not really) opinion.
> Ouch.  To each his own, but both of these bands are, again in my humble (not really) opinion, phenomenal, amazing and, dare I say, spectacular!
> Just out of curiosity, how do you feel about Audioslave?
> Anyway, throw my vote in for metal!  Throw up your devil horns!



Frankly I thought Velvet Revolver and Audioslave should have gone out together in the:
We got better lead singers tour. 

My biggest problem with RATM was their "vocalist", his lyrics stunk, his voice was crap and his personality is something akin to a wet T-shirt left out in the sun too long (I've met him).  Same thing with SOAD, their vocalist did an interview and was asked what did SOAD mean, his response was arrogant and in the end, didn't really answer anything.  Again, his lyrics are uninspired for the style of music they claim to be making.   If he weren't trying to pawn himself off as a "thinking man's" metal writer, I could probably tolerate them a litte more, but if you're going to claim to have deep, insightful lyrics, then they should proabably be at least one or the other if not both.  (sorry for the sarcasim)  On the positive side, I think the musicianship with both groups is superior, RATM got rid of their vocalist, which was a smart move, I think SOAD should do the same.

Not that my metal has to be insightful and deep.  I love hair metal, but then it doesn't claim to be one thing and deliver something else.  I also love three chords and scream real loud, its fun.  But if I want insightful, I listen to Queensryche, Rush and Dream Theater (and a smattering of Triumph and a few others).  Even though these are great groups, I have gripes with them too - I'm an equal opportunity producer and find something wrong with everyone's music (to include my own).  It's what I get paid to do(sometimes anyway).  

I guess I what I'm trying to say is that if you want to rock, don't claim to be better than anyone else because of your (insert whatever here) and then don't deliver on that point.  I mean, Alice Cooper never claimed to be Tolstoy, but then Tolstoy's stage show isn't as cool.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 20, 2006)

Metal and related type bands I'm loving these days:

The Showdown
Dragonforce
Three Inches of Blood
Agony Scene
Norma Jean
The Chariot
Agorophobic Nosebleed
Cattle Decapitation
Underoath (the first two EPs and first full length)
He Is Legend
Extol
Aletheian
Becoming the Archetype


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 20, 2006)

Lordy is winning!
Lordy is winning!
Lordy is winning!

Ohmygod, Lordy is winning!!!

*Pant! Pant! Pant! Pant!*


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 20, 2006)

Finland Won!!!

Lordy Won!!!

The Year Metal Won Eurovision!!!

The Year Europe Was ROCKED!


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2006)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Lordy Won!!!



And...I...don't...Rocking!...believe...it!!! 

And it's Lordi. 

Edit: Did you happen to notice there was a random KISS Army dude sitting next to them?


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 20, 2006)

jonesy said:
			
		

> And...I...don't...Rocking!...believe...it!!!



I don't think _anyone_ saw this coming.



> And it's Lordi.



Spelling is for schmucks.



> Edit: Did you happen to notice there was a random KISS Army dude sitting next to them?



It's one of the backup singers. He got a severe latex allergy. He wore a monk's robe onstage.


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2006)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> It's one of the backup singers. He got a severe latex allergy. He wore a monk's robe onstage.



Oh. I must have missed that. The Finnish commentators were too excited over the amount of points received that they apparently missed it too. 

Here's the performance from the semis:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xWFMisxI38&search=lordi eurovision


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 21, 2006)

You can see the guy standing in the back in that YouTube video, even.

My friend is in Helsinki right now and he and the group he's with watched the Eurovision finals in a pub somewhere in the city. I just talked with him and he said that while the Icelanders were going berserk with joy (We've had a big 'Vote For Lordi!' movement going on here) the Fins just kinda stared blankly in disbelief for a few minutes before it registered.


----------



## jonesy (May 21, 2006)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> You can see the guy standing in the back in that YouTube video, even.



Damn. I had to watch it twice again to finally spot him. Standing in a black robe right in front of the black part of the backdrop. And the pyrotechnics providing a nice contrast.


----------



## Gunslinger (May 21, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I'm a little dissapointed with the youngbloods releasing albums these days...  I've bought stuff like Shadowsfall, Lamb of God, In Flames and the recently released "Masters of Horror" CD that all came highly reccomended...and found that while the guys playing the instruments are pretty competent, the vocalists generally SUCK.
> 
> Its one thing to do "primal scream" vox like Max Cavalera does over Sepultura and Soulfly tunes, or the heavy grinding industrial metal of Godflesh, and another thing entirely to do them over highly techincal guitar work.  The amalgam is jarring, to say the least.
> 
> ...




See my post earlier on the first page with song recommendations.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 21, 2006)

*Oh Lordi!!!!*

A metal band wins the EUROVISION contest?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eurovision_song_contest

BTW, Gunslinger, I'm a BIG Sevendust fan...but I haven't heard of Ra.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 21, 2006)

> *Quote:*
> NBC announced plans earlier this year to replicate the formula — a forerunner of "American Idol"-style talent contests — in the United States, with acts from different states competing for viewers' approval.
> 
> The European Broadcasting Union, which runs Eurovision, said it was in talks with NBC over rights. If successful, the American version could go ahead as early as this fall, said the group's director of television, Bjorn Erichsen.




Oooo, an American version.  Guess we shouldn't be surprised though, cause people here will put ANYTHING they view as a possible money-maker online.

Also, I did check out Lamb of God since it was mentioned and recommended, but agree with Dannyalcatraz that while the instrumental part of their songs was cool, I disliked the vocals.  I can't really stand the singing, if you could even call it that.


----------



## S. Baldrick (May 21, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Though not cosidered heavy Metal, they are the best band of all time. My favorite song being a tie between trees, yyz, and the manhatten project. And to all of the metal rockers out there, vh1 is having a tribute to metal month, check it out.




Actually, I think that early Rush was VERY close to heavy metal.  Take 2112 for example.  They started out as Led Zeppelin clones but eventurally found their own sound which was more "progressive" rock.  While they were not Black Sabbath or Judas Priest, they certainly had a huge impact on heavy metal musicians (actually, muscians in general).  They had a great guitarist with Alex Lifeson, one of the best bass players of all time in Geddy Lee and, last, but not least, Neil "God on drums" Peart.


----------



## Gunslinger (May 21, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> A metal band wins the EUROVISION contest?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eurovision_song_contest
> 
> BTW, Gunslinger, I'm a BIG Sevendust fan...but I haven't heard of Ra.





I'd never heard of them either until someone recommended them to me on another board.  If you like Sevendust though, there's a pretty good chance that you'll like Ra.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 22, 2006)

The Arockalypse...the Rockening...the awesomeness just keeps on comin'! Man, that was a great show! They remind me a lot of Rob Zombie, and the costumes! So awesome!


----------



## rjs (May 22, 2006)

Oh hell, why not.

I am a metal fan--classic, death, doom, goth (sort of), industrial, thrash, and some black metal, including: Slayer, Sepultura, Soulfly, VADER, My Dying Bride, Opeth, Bolt Thrower, Sammael, Amorphis, Paradise Lost, Monster Magnet, Obituary, Cynic, Ministry, Arch Enemy, Tool, Iron Maiden, Bruce Dickenson, Hanzel und Gretyl, Windir (RIP), Dismember, Cathedral, Soilwork, Danzig, A.P.C, Cradle of Filth, Death (RIP), Krisiun, Cannibal Corpse, Morbid Angel, Deicide, Diablo (if I could get it here), Kreator, Merciful Fate, Mortuary Drape, Strapping Young Lad, Tiamat, and Dio, Black Sabbath, Faith No More, Rush, Queensryche, and a few others.

I'm really enjoying Vader lately, though Arch Enemy kicked my ass, as did the new Sepultura album.


----------



## NiTessine (May 22, 2006)

Truly, Lordi won the competition. Not only did they defeat every other contestant, but also the competition itself, dealing it a mortal blow. After this, the Eurovision Song Contest must be born again or self-destruct in its own irrelevancy and mediocrity, trapped forever into circling former Yugoslavian splinter states.

Me, I think Finland should now be a good host, have a decent show for next year, and then withdraw from the competition forever, because there is nothing left to accomplish, nothing we haven't achieved. Any contestant from now on will be compared to Lordi and found wanting.

Lordi did one hell of a show. Der Spiegel, Germany's biggest newspaper, wrote that "the aesthetic of horror has entered the world of schlager."


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (May 22, 2006)

I love it - for the first time metal heads across Europe were represented at Eurovision and what happened - we stood up and were counted.  Enough of this trite pop R&B crap that contaminates the airwaves, there's an army of metal fans here that are going to be heard.

The only question now is how many rock songs will make it to Eurovision 2007 - yeah they'll all just be 'cashing in' on Lordi's success - but if it means you're getting an army of voters on your side then some countries will go for it.  The more rock we get in there the better.


----------



## CrimsonWineGlass (May 22, 2006)

Im a fan of Opeth, KoRn, Marilyn Manson, Mudvayne, Iced Earth, Behemoth, Morbid Angel, Children of Bodom, Flaw, Rammstein, Slipknot, Static-X.  I got into metal about 6th grade, first started out listening to KoRn and Manson before moving on to Slipknot and then onto the others.  I don't even remember really liking music before that.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 22, 2006)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> I love it - for the first time metal heads across Europe were represented at Eurovision and what happened - we stood up and were counted.  Enough of this trite pop R&B crap that contaminates the airwaves, there's an army of metal fans here that are going to be heard.



Well, there was Wig Wam last year...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 23, 2006)

And of course, on VH-1, we now have the "reality" show Supergroup, in which a cast of rockers is supposed to form a band, create new songs, and play a show in 12 days.

The cast/the band:

Sebastian Bach (Skid Row, vox)
Ted Nugent (Solo artist, lead guitar)
Scott Ian (Anthrax, rhythym guitar)
Evan Seinfeld (Biohazard, bass)
Jason Bonham (Bonham, drums)

Oddly enough, there is tension within the group!


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (May 23, 2006)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Well, there was Wig Wam last year...




I missed last years show - how'd they do?


----------



## frankthedm (May 23, 2006)

Blind Guardian
Iced earth
Demons and wizards
Theater of tragedy
Will
Disturbed
Sabbath
Megadeath
Gamma Ray
80's Metalica


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 23, 2006)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> I missed last years show - how'd they do?



They were somewhere in the middle and only got 12 points from one country: From Iceland. Scored high with the Westerners, but abysmally from the East and South.


----------



## Lars Wodensson (May 24, 2006)

*'eavy Metal*

Just the short list version, I could name dozens really. 
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest 
Bruce Dickinson's solo work 
Savatage
Queensryche
Metallica
Rob Zombie
Black Sabbath
Dio
Accept
Audioslave
Motorhead
Danzig
Pantera
Drowning Pool

I know I'm forgetting some major good bands, but hey, I said I'd keep it short. 

Later,
Lars


----------

